# [ASK] Good cheap security auditor



## Mon5t3r (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello there, As we all already know there are many 0 day exploit lately. I'm wondering is there any good cheap website security auditor around the net? It's for my own billing/support system + VPS management (like Linode) panel. Looking for any suggestion from you guys.

edit : right now i only use websecurify just for a testing purpose but not fully satisfied with their result.


----------



## netnub (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll do it for free. If you know a bit of my history, I exposed multiple zero-day vulnerabilities in SolusVM.


----------



## Otakumatic (Jun 20, 2013)

netnub said:


> I'll do it for free. If you know a bit of my history, I exposed multiple zero-day vulnerabilities in SolusVM.


Yeah, what a _great _achievement.

/sarcasm


----------



## vld (Jun 20, 2013)

Feel free to contact us for a quote.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 20, 2013)

+1 for *@**vld*.  Highly recommended.


----------



## serverian (Jun 20, 2013)

@vld is one of the best bet you'd ever get.


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm getting an error on the SafeOrNot.net contact form. 

EDIT: 2nd time's a charm.


----------



## texteditor (Jun 20, 2013)

netnub said:


> I'll do it for free. If you know a bit of my history, I exposed multiple zero-day vulnerabilities in SolusVM.


Did you actually ever even show any of these?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 20, 2013)

> Did you actually ever even show any of these?


He pasted a poor decode with broken/incomplete functions and obfuscated data, and claimed it to be source. I smell a kid trying to take credit for someone else's actions.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jun 20, 2013)

When I think security, cheap doesn't usually enter the thought process.  However, I guess I am trolling a bit as I really do not have a good suggestion for you.

Cheers!


----------



## MartinD (Jun 20, 2013)

netnub said:


> I'll do it for free. If you know a bit of my history, I exposed multiple zero-day vulnerabilities in SolusVM.


Your history is exactly the reason why people wouldn't use you to clean their bins, nevermind anything else.

You also exposed nothing. Half the shit you posted was useless and contained nothing of interest at all.


----------



## mikho (Jun 21, 2013)

The only one I recommend is rack911.


Good guys with lot of experience. Also straight to the point when they find something. Read on WHT about the zamfoo debacle.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 21, 2013)

mikho said:


> The only one I recommend is rack911.
> 
> 
> Good guys with lot of experience. Also straight to the point when they find something. Read on WHT about the zamfoo debacle.


Also the one that posted about SolusVM vuln on WHT ahead of most.


----------



## mikho (Jun 21, 2013)

Steven is one of the few people I've only met online that I would help out without any questions asked.


----------



## Mon5t3r (Jun 23, 2013)

*@**vld*,thanks! i'll contact you soon after i've finished the alpha version. @ALL thanks for all your recommendations and opinions.


----------

